# Radeon KMS



## adamk (Oct 25, 2011)

I just heard back from someone at the FreeBSD Foundation, in response to my e-mail asking about possibly funding porting radeon KMS from linux to FreeBSD.  They definitely expressed interest, but they weren't aware of anyone actually interested in (and capable of) porting the functionality over like Konstantin Belousov is doing for the intel drivers.

If anyone here is interested, now might be a great time to reach out to the Foundation.

Adam


----------

